# ocr in java



## ARadauer (25. Jun 2008)

Wir hatten das Thema schon ein paar mal, aber wir sind nie zu einer zufriedenstellenden Lösung gekommen.

Kennt jemand eine gute API für OCR in Java? Kann auch kommerziel sein. (Ob es mir dann zu teuer ist, seh ich eh)

Ich hab Bilder und ich muss Texte darauf erkennen. Ich hab mich mit gocr, dass ich einfach über die kamonadozeile angesprochen habe, schon gespielt.. funktioniert - liefert aber nur sehr bescheidene ergebnisse...

Danke


----------



## Saxony (25. Jun 2008)

Hiho,

schau dir mal folgendes an:

www.javaocr.com
www.asprise.com

beides allerdings nicht gerade billig 

bye Saxony


----------



## Joker (25. Jun 2008)

irgendwo auf sourceforge fliegt ein Wrapper für Tesseract rum
http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/

wie gut Tesseract schon ist kann ich nicht sagen, google steckt ja dahinter, sollte also nicht so schlecht sein.

edit: hier ist er http://code.google.com/p/tesjeract/

edit2: für OCRopus sollte es auch Java Bindings geben http://sites.google.com/site/ocropus/


----------



## ARadauer (25. Jun 2008)

danke für die links, das schau ich mir heute abend gleich mal genauer an


----------

